# Micarta Handle Care



## mr drinky (Nov 21, 2011)

Last week I got my first micarta handle. What sort of care do I need to consider to keep it fresh and stain-free? Just mineral oil? 

And right now the handle has a dull matt look to it, but if I ever wanted to put a higher polish on it, what is best for that? 

Thanks,
k.


----------



## stevenStefano (Nov 21, 2011)

I do absolutely nothing to my Hattori. It seems very durable, dumbass dishwasher put it through the machine twice and it looks just the same as it did before


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 21, 2011)

Just wash it to keep it clean. No oiling is necessary or even desirable IMHO, as all it will do is make the handle slippery.

If you want to change the matte surface to a glossy one, just polish it with MicroMesh pads if you're working by hand, or polishing compound if you're using a buffing wheel. Note that the material used to make the Micarta determines the visual texture to a very large degree. Canvas Micarta will always have the look of canvas no matter how much polishing you do.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 21, 2011)

I treat micarta like plastic. I do nothing to maintain it.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Nov 21, 2011)

If you buff it, it will take a nice gloss sheen. Just be careful, if it gets hot, it will burn, and show lighter color streaks, especially in paper, or linen micarta. One of the reasons I like G10.


----------

